# IUI - iui success rate



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi,

Hubby and I are due to start injections this month which we will follow by iui as all natural efforts at intercourse have resulted in negatives.

I'm curious as to the success rates.  My dr said that there were a number of factors which would influence this, but I'm curious.  I am only 23 and dh is 27.  I have pcos, but his sperm count is fine.  Apart from the pcos there is nothing wrong with my ovaries, tubes or womb (had lap and dye done), and have responded well to injections in the past.

Does this mean that we stand a pretty good chance at iui or is all of this irrelevant?

Any help would put my mind at rest (as much as it can when going thru tx).

Cheers

Lucy


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Lucy - i hear that the success rates are between 10-20+% per cycle, depending in what the issue is, but success is also cumulative - so the more cycles you do the better your chances get.  I only did one cycle before going to IVF but that was a personal choice for me.  good luck


----------

